# Hot spots are driving me crazy



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

And I'm sure Luke isn't caring for them either.

Luke had his first hot spot about a month ago. It was behind his ear and I assumed was from clipper burn because he had mats behind his ears. Now, Luke gets brushed every day for a while and the mats were my fault because I didn't realize they were mats and was brushing right over them. He hasn't had a mat since because I've made sure to be extra diligent brushing him every day. He has an undercoat rake, a slicker brush and a mat breaker. He also has a Furminator, but I just use that after baths.

About two weeks later, Luke got a small hot spot on the inside of his back leg. I saw it early, thank goodness -- it was about the size of a quarter and seemed to appear over night. I treated it with GentaSpray, Benadryl and once the GentaSpray dried, put Gold Bond powder on it. I learned about the Benadryl and Gold Bond here, so thank you. In about five days, that hot spot looks like it's healing up very nicely. It's no longer wet and barely any pinkness is left. Score.

I've noticed the last few days Luke has been digging his nose into his side likes he itching like crazy. This is in the area right in front of his left thigh on the side of his torso. I saw him doing it again today, so I gave him two Benadryl and closely inspected the spot. Sure enough, it looked pink and like it had a slight rash and was getting inflamed. It wasn't wet yet -- thank goodness. I sprayed it with GentaSpray also and used the Gold Bond. I trimmed the area around it before doing that.

So, that was hot spot in the making #3 all in the last month.

I also notice Luke was pawing at both sides of his snout like he's itchy and on one side his upper and lower eyelid looks slightly swollen.

So, this sounds like allergies -- right?

Sorry this is so long. Luke was on EVO mixed with Canidae (he's eleven months now and this was back when he was a puppy. I later was told he shouldn't be on EVO until one year.) He had runny poop during that time. In fact, he came to me with runny poop from the breeder and had coccidia. That was treated and went away for a bit, but then Luke periodically kept runny poop and it was always rather soft.

The vet told me to stop the EVO, which I did so then it was just Canidae. Luke continued to have soft poop. At around six months, the vet told me to change Luke to Purina One because the other dog foods were just too rich for her system. 

I did as I was told and sure enough, Luke's poop has been consistently firm now for about five months. He has just now started developing this problem with hot spots.

I don't know what to do. 

Do y'all think I should change his food again? Someone suggested Blackwood Farms as they have an allergy sensitive dog food. I've cut back his baths to once a month as I was bathing him once a week (with a gentle oatmeal shampoo), but I'm wondering if his skin is dry. 

I've also started him on Fish Oil caplets today.

Everyone keeps suggesting I cut his coat as I keep him long haired. At the rate this is going, he's going to be bald anyway because I keep having to cut sections out of his fur. Luckily, he is one thick haired dog so he's not looking totally odd form all the hot spot trimmings.

Help.

Oh -- and one more thing -- the vet also gave him Prednisone with his first hot spot. Awful experience! He drank like crazy and peed like crazy. It made him incontinent at night and he would cry when he wet the bed. He hasn't done that since he was a little over two months old and I think he feels bad for having accidents. 

I had a few prednisone left and gave him 10mg at the beginning of his second hot spot. The vet had suggested 30mg, but even 10mg made him incontinent. I can't be giving him prednisone every time he gets one of these. I can't imagine that's good for his health.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd continue with the gold bone/listerine/spray combo. Have you been letting Luke swim or get wet? If so, he needs to be 110% dry or he'll develop a hot spot. It does sound like environmental allergies- not necessarily food related. I'd ask the vet for a Rx antihistamine called Hydroxyzine (or Atarax) and see if that helps.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Carolina Casey! Yes, Luke swims in the ocean a few times every couple of weeks or so. I walk him in the sun to make sure he dries well after he's rinsed off. Of course, Goldens take a while to dry, but I make sure he is dry before he goes to bed.

I called the vet here and she suggested I try Blue Buffalo's food with the least ingredients. I googled and saw they have a product called Basics which includes salmon/potato and has minimum ingredients.

Thanks for the antihistamine recommendation. I'll ask the vet about it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Air drying might not be enough... because it takes so long especially which allows the skin to remain damp, harboring bacteria. A forced air dog dryer might be in order. Try Metro Air Force Commander or similar! Also, just in case you're not shampooing after the swimming you need to do that in addition to rinsing- lots of bacteria and ickies int he water!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Casey! When we're at the beach, Luke swims several days in a row so I hose him off for about 20 minutes after each trip into the ocean. I don't shampoo him three days in a row because I figure that will be drying to his skin also. Once he dries, I brush him very carefully and make sure he has no mats. I do shampoo him once we're done with our trips to the ocean and about to head home.

I'm not sure I should shampoo him that often. Don't you think that would be too much?

I'm not even sure the ocean is causing his issues. The first hot spot was after I clipped behind his ears. The second appeared when we arrived at the beach, but before we even went to the ocean. The third did appear after his trip to the ocean, but he had already been biting at that area for several days and I had put him on Benadryl for it.

I looked up the dryer on Amazon. I may very well order him one of those. That would come in very handy at the beach. Can you use it on a cool setting only? I would think continued drying with warm air would also dry out his skin too much.

In any event, he seems to like the taste of the Blue Buffalo salmon/potato:

BLUE Basics Salmon dog food, a limited ingredient diet

I only gave him about 1/4 cup to start because I don't want to add runny poop to our list of maladies.  Of course, I started him on fish oil tablets today (only one 1,000mg) so that could get him too. We actually both started on the fish oil today, so perhaps we both will have better skin/hair. ha,ha I will eventually move Luke to two a day if he tolerates it well.

I should have known Luke would like salmon. I eat it about once a week and he always seems to want to attack me for it. 

On a side note, when I took Luke to the pet store today I noticed he did not pull once! He always pulls on a regular leash and I have tried and tried to teach him not to. The gentle leader is out because he hates that on his face. He has a car harness, which I just left on him to go into the pet store (I attached his lead to it.) No pulling. It made me make an impulse purchase of a easy walk harness. I took him down the road when we got home and he did not pull once. Maybe it will turn out to be a great thing. I'm taking him on his longer walk later, so we'll see.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi, sorry you are dealing with the hot spots. 

Are you rinsing off after swimming in the ocean? Then thoroughly drying. It may be the salt water is irritating the skin. 

Your pup very well may have a food allergy, but it's easier to rule out other things first, like fleas, bug bites or insect stings. You might do well to get an appointment with a canine dermatologist or allergist for environmental allergy testing. If that shows no allergies then proceed to food allergy investigation, using a single source protein food and elimination diet, including the treats until the food source is isolated. Your vet or the specialists should probably help you with this. 

Our vet prescribes a product we puff on Toby for hot spots called Neo Pred Def with Tetracaine--it's got a little of everything in it and works to dry it if applied immediately. Then it's the cone of shame to prevent licking and irritating it. His hot spots stopped when he was placed on thyroid supplementation. I understand younger dogs are increasingly being diagnosed as hypothyroid so that's another thing you might want to check out, but he seems too young.

My Toby isn't an allergy dog but we give him a large dose of Omega 3 Fatty acids. Ironically, my Barkley was highly allergic to environmental pollens but never got a hot spot!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck with the food and fish oil tabs. We have this same hair dryer. There actually is no heat settings involved, it has a low or high speed and mainly uses the ambient air temp. You will be surprised how much hair blows off the dog on the high setting. We love ours!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I use this shampoo, Chris Christensen Day to Day. It is gentle and can be used literally everyday. I bathe Gibbs 1x every 7-10 days when we're getting ready for a show and keeping coat looking good. I also blow dry every time. His coat looks great and isn't dry! I hope that helps!

I hope that the new food works for you guys! Hot spots are so annoying!!!!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks again CarolinaCasey! I will check into the shampoo. I've been using Groomer's Blend Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner. I've been bathing Luke once a week, but everyone keeps telling me that's too much and I'm drying out his skin.

My hubby didn't flinch too much when I told him about the dryer and price of it. I will order one and keep it at our beach house.

Update: Luke's spots are both healing very well. I caught the third one early enough that the treatment seemed to help a lot overnight. Yay!

He seems to be tolerating the fish oil just fine and I've started him on his new food:

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/dog-food/basics-salmon

He appears to like the taste fine -- thank goodness. I started him on it yesterday -- just 1/4 cup blended with his other food and he appears to be fine with it.

His birthday is June 14 and he will be too old for this section of the forum. Wow -- that flew by. I'll be sure to post a goodbye thread with plenty of photos.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I am sorry about all the hotspot issues. I am glad you added some fish oil, as that can certainly help. 
I wonder if he is picking up some sand fleas or something like that, as whenever I hear about sudden scratching (especially this time of the year) I am more apt to think it is an environmental allergen as opposed to a food borne one. Dog tend to be highly allergic to any kind of flea bite.

Like others suggested, I would rinse him off after any play in the ocean. Maybe use a mild-diluted shampoo as well. Then make sure he is throughly dried. I think investing in a high-speed dryer will be a godsend for you.

I would also continue to monitor his skin closely, as you sound like you've become really good at catching those suckers before they flare up. The combination of benadryl + goldbond + listerine really seems to be working!

I hope you both can get some relief soon!!

Kim

Oh yea, can't wait to see his b-day picture thread! I love those threads


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

*I'm sorry Luke is having hotspots. :-( My daughter's golden gets them at least 4 times a year. The vet gives her a spray and an antibiotic. *

*You said Luke is 11 months and my Hunter girl is also, her birthday is July 5th. My baby only weighs 58 lbs. I m just curious how much Luke weighs? *


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

sarahdove said:


> *I'm sorry Luke is having hotspots. :-( My daughter's golden gets them at least 4 times a year. The vet gives her a spray and an antibiotic. *
> 
> *You said Luke is 11 months and my Hunter girl is also, her birthday is July 5th. My baby only weighs 58 lbs. I m just curious how much Luke weighs? *


Hi Sarah,

Thank you.

Luke's birthday is June 14th and he weighs 67lbs. The vet said to cut back his food by half a cup a day (he was getting two cups at each feeding), so I guess she thought he was a tad chubby. He doesn't look it to me, but I listened to her. Now that he's on a new food, I'm going to stick with the 3.5 cups a day as the suggested serving for his size is 3.5 to 4.25 cups a day.

I like the spray and the antibiotic route. My vet also prescribed a series of prednisone and I did not like it at all. I'm going to skip that remedy unless the hot spot is out of control. I'm getting better at stopping them as they start. The prednisone was very hard on Luke, so I'll pass. I think it was perhaps too drastic a measure for a smaller hot spot.

Here's sweet Luke on the golf course behind our Kiawah home. I took this two days ago:










Luke thinks the course is our back yard as our house sits directly behind the hole. That's not our home in the photo -- it's off to the side of the green. Anyway, the photo below cracks me up. I think he's looking for the golf balls he watches going in that hole each day.










and here he is protecting us from the neighbors that live behind us. lol I guess they can tell when they're getting chubby by feel.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

Just an idea but, could the brushes be scratching his skin? You said after the mats / hot spot you have been using lots of types of brushes? Maybe the initial started in clipper burn? Even if they are starting from scratches / cuts they should not be progressing to hot spots unless there is another issue helping them along ( moisture, allergies, licking, or additional scratching). I have only dealt with one hot spot ever and it was caused but a scratch / cut / bite that my other dog decided to help her with and lick incessantly. Good luck, hope you fins a solution soon 

And you boy is very handsome!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

jpajinag said:


> Just an idea but, could the brushes be scratching his skin? You said after the mats / hot spot you have been using lots of types of brushes? Maybe the initial started in clipper burn? Even if they are starting from scratches / cuts they should not be progressing to hot spots unless there is another issue helping them along ( moisture, allergies, licking, or additional scratching). I have only dealt with one hot spot ever and it was caused but a scratch / cut / bite that my other dog decided to help her with and lick incessantly. Good luck, hope you fins a solution soon
> 
> And you boy is very handsome!


Thank you!

I don't think so, unless it's the Furminator. I believe undercoat rakes are supposed to be good for him and I don't do it roughly or anything. I can't imagine the slicker is hurting him. I only use the mat breaker every once in a while and I'm real careful to hold the hair in place against his skin so it doesn't tug at him.

He's started his new food and is taking fish oil now. I'm going to get the high powered dryer for next time we're at the beach house. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

WE LOVE KIAWAH! We vacation there almost EVERY year and have been since I was 9!   It has certainly changed dramatically since the first summer... the new shopping area is over-the-top! Fresh Fields-awesome! We've strayed to Seabrook a few times, but always come back to Kiawah, our favorite!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> WE LOVE KIAWAH! We vacation there almost EVERY year and have been since I was 9!   It has certainly changed dramatically since the first summer... the new shopping area is over-the-top! Fresh Fields-awesome! We've strayed to Seabrook a few times, but always come back to Kiawah, our favorite!


We vacationed here every summer when our children were young. We love it so much, we eventually bought a place here. I love Freshfields too! We ride our bikes to it (about 30 minutes) for exercise, have lunch, and head back. The beach here is soooo peaceful!

We've stayed at Seabrook too, but I love Kiawah more.

The more I read up on it, the more I think you're right about Luke not being dry enough. I've noticed he takes a while to dry and although I use a regular hair dryer on him at times (not on the hot setting), it does take him a while to dry. I'm thinking that, along with the humidity, is what is getting to his skin. It may take him a minute to get used to the noise of the high powered dryer, but he usually adapts to things quickly.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Aww, I am sorry about all the hotspot issues. I am glad you added some fish oil, as that can certainly help.
> I wonder if he is picking up some sand fleas or something like that, as whenever I hear about sudden scratching (especially this time of the year) I am more apt to think it is an environmental allergen as opposed to a food borne one. Dog tend to be highly allergic to any kind of flea bite.
> 
> Like others suggested, I would rinse him off after any play in the ocean. Maybe use a mild-diluted shampoo as well. Then make sure he is throughly dried. I think investing in a high-speed dryer will be a godsend for you.
> ...


Just saw this post -- thank you!

I called the vet here and she suggested I ask our vet in Columbia to give Luke Comfortis for flea control. Apparently, it's taken orally as opposed to a topical flea medication. Luke takes Vectra currently. She thinks it will help get more of the medication into his system. I'm not sure I would know a flea if I saw one, but I brush Luke pretty carefully each day. He lays on his back for me when I say "Bang, bang" and loves for me to brush his tummy. I've not seen anything hopping around. :

There are lots of little bugs here at Kiawah -- noseeums, sand mites, fire ants. The South is full of critters. ha,ha Last night I came back to the house and went to press the code into the garage door opener. There weren't any lights on and like a dummy, I didn't light up my iPhone so I could see. I pressed a giant cockroach. Disgusting!! :yuck:


----------

